# Membres francais, montrez nous vos caisses



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Ici vous pouvez nous presenter vos caisses!

Montrez nous vos GTRs ou Skylines, autres sportives bien venues!
Et racontez nous aussi l'histoire au tour de votre voiture . . . 

Pour charger vos photo online, cliquez ici:
ImageShack® - Image Hosting



in english and german:

In this thread the french members can introduce their rides and discuss in french.
In diesem thread koennen unsere franzoesischen Forum Mitglieder ihre Karren vorstellen, Diskuzionen in franzoesisch.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

OK, vu que je suis le seul membre Français (les Luxembourgeois, Suisses et Belges ne comptent pas... :chuckle:  )
Voici ma Nissan Skyline R33 gts25t que j'ai acheté en Août 2006 et vendu en Avril 2008 à un Hollandais.

Voilà les spécifications et beaucoup de photos...


It's a 1994 R33 gts25t series 1
It has a genuine GTR front bumper (adapted & fitted in Japan)
N1 vents
17' BBS alloy
HKS type cat back
A'pexi filter
Greddy FMIC
unbranded turbo elbow
Trust downpipe
Noisy BOV 
Pivot turbo timer
Veilside (massive spoiler)
East Bear GTR front grill (looks like one anyway)


























































































































And more pictures from a photoshoot done in France last summer (with other cars)


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Et voici la prochaine qui arrive du Japon dans 10 jours


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

La GTS est deja vendue? Je me souviens que je voulais enfaite l'acheter en 2005, mais j'ai achete une Top Secret GTS a la place.(qui est au ciel maintenant . .lol)

La Endless va mettre le feu, quand je pense que Rick veut seulement 3million de Yen pour sa 700ch DRag R33 GTR, cela me tourmente pendant la nuit . .


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Oui je l'ai vendu en Avril quand j'ai quitté ma fiancée... ou plutot, j'ai jeter ma fiancée et acheter la GT-R a Rikku :nervous:
Oui j'ai entendu l'histoire de ta Top Secret GTS 
Ma gts25t etait bien mais j'ai eu quelque pbm au début, quand mon tuner m'a montré qu'elle a eu un accident au Japon. Mais a part ca, beau jouet pour une 1ere Skyline.

:chuckle: j'ai vu la GTR a 700ch... tu sais que tu l'a veux... va l'acheter... ne le dis pas a ta femme... :nervous:

Bon je vais me coucher moi il est 1h40' du mat' ici
Truc de marrant cette section du forum est juste pour toi et moi car la plupart des gens comprennent que dalle au francais :chuckle:



Achete la GT-R... achète la...


----------



## Tom80 (Nov 29, 2005)

J'ai vendu ma Supra 80 aujourd'hui...triste journee...
Officiellement je roule en Adidas maintenant:flame: 
Apres 2 Supras, je passe a la MX5 NB 1.8, je vais en faire un bout de scotch pour griller n'importe quoi en virages (a part une Elise peut-etre...)


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Eikichi said:


> Oui je l'ai vendu en Avril quand j'ai quitté ma fiancée... ou plutot, j'ai jeter ma fiancée et acheter la GT-R a Rikku :nervous:
> Oui j'ai entendu l'histoire de ta Top Secret GTS
> Ma gts25t etait bien mais j'ai eu quelque pbm au début, quand mon tuner m'a montré qu'elle a eu un accident au Japon. Mais a part ca, beau jouet pour une 1ere Skyline.
> 
> ...


Ouais je crois aussi que cette section nous appartient:chuckle:

Enfaite j'ai trouve une nouvelle caisse de chez Rick, va jetter un coup d'oeil dans la section car trade . . . .:bowdown1: . . . pas chere du tout . .lol


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> Ouais je crois aussi que cette section nous appartient:chuckle:
> 
> Enfaite j'ai trouve une nouvelle caisse de chez Rick, va jetter un coup d'oeil dans la section car trade . . . .:bowdown1: . . . pas chere du tout . .lol


Oui pas chère du tout, presque 1million de plus que la mienne... serieux essaye de la prendre, en plus si elle reste au Japon le prix devrait baisser :runaway:
Va falloir negocier avec ta femme la semaine prochaine!!! :chuckle:

Au fait pour le Japon je vais devoir repousser, maintenant que j'ai une copine et la R ca coute assez cher... :nervous:
Mais promis je viendrais te voir bientot et sinon j'essaye de t'attraper avant Noel quand tu reviens 
Je vais revoir Rick dans 10 jours car il rentre ici et il me donnera la GT-R lui meme :clap: chuis content

On peut demander à Cem de renommer la section du forum *"Forum GTR Français... à GTRLux & Eikichi" *:runaway: :chuckle:


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Tom80 said:


> J'ai vendu ma Supra 80 aujourd'hui...triste journee...
> Officiellement je roule en Adidas maintenant:flame:
> Apres 2 Supras, je passe a la MX5 NB 1.8, je vais en faire un bout de scotch pour griller n'importe quoi en virages (a part une Elise peut-etre...)


Tom, as tu des photos de ta Supra à poster? Ca serait cool de la voir


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Trop cool Rick decend the voir et rammene la R en mem temps . . . Pas de prob. pour le japon, je suis tres busy too maintenant et faut mieux que je m'investissent encore plus avec le boulot . . . .

BTW: J'ai pas pense a la R33 de 700ch, mais il ya une autre voiture que Rick bend pour pas chere . . .lol (jettes un coup d'oeil ici:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/102891-weds-sports-gt300-car-sale-spares.html

:runaway::runaway::runaway:


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Oui oui, il ramene ma R dans sa valise... :chuckle:
Il rentre pour des vacances donc je vais en profiter pour le revoir.

Vivi faut etre serieux pour le travail... surtout si c'est pour ton beau-père 

N'importe quoi, pourquoi tu veux prendre celle là? C'est une Celica!!! Ca ne vaut rien du tout une Celica
Si tu veux l'acheter, tu vas vendre ta femme sur ebay pour la financer? :nervous:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Eikichi said:


> Oui oui, il ramene ma R dans sa valise... :chuckle:
> Il rentre pour des vacances donc je vais en profiter pour le revoir.
> 
> Vivi faut etre serieux pour le travail... surtout si c'est pour ton beau-père
> ...


Ouais la Celica c'est le truc a deux balles pour les super richards . . . pour le prix la j'achete 12 nouvelles GTR:chuckle:

Enfaite je ne travaille plus pour mon beau-père depuis . .euhh . . Mars 2008:smokin:

Sur facebook tu peux voir ma homepage de ma firme-bureau, je travail sur mon propre compte comme bureau de consultation et de services pour exporter des voitures de haute preformance depuis le japon . . . c'est genial d'etre son propre patron, mais que du stress quand tu te lances la premiere annee . .mais j'ai le "faith" de reussir.:smokin:
Je suis en train de voir avec Cem (ohh c'est bien de parler de lui sans qu'il puisse s'endouter:chuckle pour un contract d'une annee ici sur le forum comme trader . . .ca va chiers:smokin:

BTW: Ma femme n'est pas si dure que ca, enfaite elle partage ma passion pour les voitures, si tout va bien je lui achete un 350Z roadster fin d'anne pour son anniv. Elle voudrait meme acheter une R35 si on aura les finances de faire un leasing depuis notre firme (notre . oui, elle en fait parti de la firme . .le BOSS quoi . . .(-.-)


----------



## Tom80 (Nov 29, 2005)

Eikichi said:


> Tom, as tu des photos de ta Supra à poster? Ca serait cool de la voir


ok, j'en ai plein, j'en mettrais quelques-unes, histoire de me faire plus mal encore


----------



## Frenchie (Aug 18, 2008)

gtrlux said:


> Ouais je crois aussi que cette section nous appartient :chuckle:


Désolé de venir m'immiscer dans votre partie "privé" du forum :nervous: d'autant que je n'ai pas (encore) de GT-R à vous montrer... 
ce sera pour le mois de mai prochain seulement 

En attendant, une petite photo de ma monture actuelle, une Ford Mustang GT-CS de 2007.










Pour la petite histoire, je l'ai bien sur fait importer des US et cela fait presque un 
an que je me bats avec la DRIRE pour la faire homologuer. Pas facile de faire
descendre un V8 de 4.6L à 74 db  

Mais je devrais bientot enfin avoir la carte grise... juste à temps pour la 
revendre et pouvoir m'offrir une GT-R


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Tom80 said:


> ok, j'en ai plein, j'en mettrais quelques-unes, histoire de me faire plus mal encore


Mais nan pas pour se faire mal, mais pour partager... 
Alors tu veux pas de Skyline? lol :chuckle:


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> Ouais la Celica c'est le truc a deux balles pour les super richards . . . pour le prix la j'achete 12 nouvelles GTR:chuckle:
> 
> Enfaite je ne travaille plus pour mon beau-père depuis . .euhh . . Mars 2008:smokin:
> 
> ...


Aaaaahhhhhhh... t'as fais quoi a ton beau pere? :nervous:

Nan c'est sure, toujours dure au debut, mais apres qd ca marchera (touchons du bois) t'en sera fier. Par contre ca va etre un peu mort pour les Skyline en France 

Oui oui, on peut dire ce que l'on veut au sujet de monsieur "Exploseur de Chien" :chuckle:

Oui, j'ai entendu l'histoire de drift au sujet de ta femme :nervous:
J'ai presque reussi a convaincre mon ex fiancée a faire du drift avec ma gts25t. Pour la nouvelle c'est mort, elle prefere juste faire des photos avec les tutures... :nervous: ce qui me donne des idées lol
Je vois qu'elle verifie que tu ne fasses pas de betises :chairshot lol
Enfin bon, bon courage pour ta boite :thumbsup:


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Frenchie said:


> Désolé de venir m'immiscer dans votre partie "privé" du forum :nervous: d'autant que je n'ai pas (encore) de GT-R à vous montrer...
> ce sera pour le mois de mai prochain seulement
> 
> En attendant, une petite photo de ma monture actuelle, une Ford Mustang GT-CS de 2007.
> ...



Est, c'est quoi ce ca, t'a fini de squatter... :runaway:
Felicitations pour la Mustang, tres belle. Mon père habitait en Californie avant ma naissance et avait une Camaro, je me souviens etant petit, il me montrait toujours les photos et me disait qu'il voulait une Mustang.
Sans indiscretion, tu vas la vendre combien apres l'avoir passer a la DRIRE?

Au fait, si t'es en region parisienne je devrais rentrer avec ma R le mois prochain et aller a un meet de kéké :chuckle: si ca te dit de venir la voir lol

Felicitations sur ta prochaine GT-R, maintenant il faut s'armer de patience


----------



## wabbs (Aug 4, 2008)

salut frenchie, c'est toi qui est sur audi passion?


----------



## Frenchie (Aug 18, 2008)

Eikichi said:


> Felicitations pour la Mustang, tres belle. Mon père habitait en Californie avant ma naissance et avait une Camaro, je me souviens etant petit, il me montrait toujours les photos et me disait qu'il voulait une Mustang.
> Sans indiscretion, tu vas la vendre combien apres l'avoir passer a la DRIRE?
> 
> Au fait, si t'es en region parisienne je devrais rentrer avec ma R le mois prochain et aller a un meet de kéké :chuckle: si ca te dit de venir la voir lol
> ...


Merci Eikichi. Il se trouve que j'ai passé 6 mois aux US pour le boulot, et à force d'en voir à tous les coins de rues, j'ai craqué et décidé d'en ramener une dans mes bagages... enfin, plus exactement dans un container 

Pour ce qui est de la revente, une GT cote aux alentours de 40k€ selon l'année et le kilométrage. 

Sinon, je suis en Auvergne et j'ai assez peu l'occasion de monter sur Paris. Je pense qu'on aura plus de chance de se rencontrer à une meet de GT-R... ou au Nurburgring 



wabbs said:


> salut frenchie, c'est toi qui est sur audi passion?


Non.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Frenchie said:


> Merci Eikichi. Il se trouve que j'ai passé 6 mois aux US pour le boulot, et à force d'en voir à tous les coins de rues, j'ai craqué et décidé d'en ramener une dans mes bagages... enfin, plus exactement dans un container


Tu sais quoi, ici ou j'habite maintenant en UK, j'ai deja vu plus d'une dizaine de camaro, mustang & corvette en 4 mois 
Ah et une seule gtst :runaway:


----------



## Frenchie (Aug 18, 2008)

Eikichi said:


> Tu sais quoi, ici ou j'habite maintenant en UK, j'ai deja vu plus d'une dizaine de camaro, mustang & corvette en 4 mois
> Ah et une seule gtst :runaway:


Ca ne me surprend pas, les anglais sont vraiment fous de bagnoles et rouler à gauche avec une conduite à gauche, ca ne leur fait pas peur... Bon, à certains francais non plus apparement, mais c'est plus rare 

Ensuite, je crois qu'en UK il est pratiquement possible d'homologuer tout ce qui roule, voire meme n'importe quoi des fois. Alors qu'en France, c'est plutot l'inverse, ils sont tellement c*n à la DRIRE que meme des modeles de grande série, c'est la parcours du combattant ! :chairshot


----------



## wabbs (Aug 4, 2008)

en plus de ma GT-R j'ai une sunny GTI de 88 qui je vais restaurer pour en faire un simulacre de caisse usine 










comme modif elle est vidée (un seul siège, un volant tulipé et basta) une admi et des jantes de clio cup

j'ai aussi une Mini cooper S de 2004 qui me sert de dailly et aussi de caisse pour chopper  je l'ai acheter en janvier 2008, elle appartiens en fait a ma mère, mais elle ne lui convient pas, donc c'est moi qui en profite :runaway:










ainsi qu'une audi S3 APY de 2001 qui me servait de touge machine jusqu'à l'achat de la GTR










acheter en mai 2006 avec 68 000kms au compteur, elle a aujourd'hui 86000kms elle n'a que pour seul modif, un filtre a air raid HP, elle est passer au banc en septembre 2007 et a sortie 214cv et 293nm, et miracle, elle abat le 0 a 100 en seulement 6 sec 3 

elle a bouffer de la TCT, M3 3.2, impreza GTT et STI :thumbsup:

ça n'est pas du mytho, je suis le premier étonner :blahblah:

je vais mettre la mini et la S3 en vente dans les jours a venir pour m'offrir un fourgonnette du genre RS6 ou bien cayenne turbo


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

wabbs said:


> elle a bouffer de la TCT, M3 3.2, impreza GTT et STI :thumbsup:
> 
> ça n'est pas du mytho, je suis le premier étonner :blahblah:


Vas y balance ca sur JPCar histoire de faire un super débat de la mort :chuckle:


----------



## Tom80 (Nov 29, 2005)

Voila la mienne, qui est partie vers de nouvelles aventures la semaine derniere: 94 TT 6 vitesses, assez peu modifiee: seulement roues, combines Tein, BAR avant, catback Fujitsubo, et les habituels bougies/filtres TRD. 
Je la regrette un peu, elle etait immaculee


----------



## import madness (Jun 2, 2007)

et un autre francais dans la place!!

moi c'est ben, francais expatrié a montreal depuis un an et demie
alors salut a tous les gars!!!


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Tom80 said:


> Voila la mienne, qui est partie vers de nouvelles aventures la semaine derniere: 94 TT 6 vitesses, assez peu modifiee: seulement roues, combines Tein, BAR avant, catback Fujitsubo, et les habituels bougies/filtres TRD.
> Je la regrette un peu, elle etait immaculee


Belle caisse Tom  C'est vrai que c'est dommage que tu l'ai vendu, mais faut voir le bon coté des choses...
Now que tu l'as vendu tu peux te prendre un GT-R :chuckle:


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

import madness said:


> et un autre francais dans la place!!
> 
> moi c'est ben, francais expatrié a montreal depuis un an et demie
> alors salut a tous les gars!!!


Bienvenue à toi 

Supporter des Canadians?


----------



## Tom80 (Nov 29, 2005)

Pas eu le choix, je retourne en France et je ne pouvais pas la garder. Je reviendrais aux dinosaures plus tard, ca n'est vraiment pas utilisable tous les jours en France ce genre de caisses. J'ai une MX5 1.8 avec autobloquant pour m'amuser tous les jours une fois la-bas, ca me fera patienter.


----------



## patsky*32 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Bonjour tout le monde*

Bien content de voir une partie du site en francais , je vais mettre des photos de mon gtr dans pas long


----------



## import madness (Jun 2, 2007)

Eikichi said:


> Bienvenue à toi
> 
> Supporter des Canadians?


haha nan pas tant que ca..moi sorti des engins mecaniques...

mais au moins eux quand ils tombent par terre c'est pas la comedia dell arte....


----------



## patsky*32 (Dec 4, 2007)

patsky*32 said:


> Bien content de voir une partie du site en francais , je vais mettre des photos de mon gtr dans pas long


----------



## °GREGZILLA° (Aug 30, 2004)

je suis le seul belge francophone apparement:nervous:


mon block de ma bnR32 en cour de prepa ainsi que celui de ma cefiro qui lui es fini;

mecanique par mon frere et carrosserie par moi meme




























































































sr: hks gtrs,tomei expreme,tomei pon cam,tomei ecu...

Rb:hks piston stage 1
hks rods stage 1
hks cam stage 1
hks gasket
header hks
hks turbine....
hks wastegate
hks poulies et courroie
hks fuel rail
hks spark plug
jun surge tank
la liste est longue je dois la faire une bonne fois pour toute


----------



## import madness (Jun 2, 2007)

hey hey les kamikazes!!
comment ca va greg depuis le temps!!???

patsky yes sir on represente le quebec sti!!!(lol)


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

C'est abusé... Luxembourgeois, Québecois, Belges... y a pas de Français ici :chuckle:

Belle caisse Patsky & beau rebuild Gregzilla :thumbsup:


----------



## BULL2006 (Aug 29, 2008)

WAOUW félicitations gregzilla pour tes voitures !
surtout pour la prépa de la R32 :thumbsup:
+ de 500 chevaux à la clé c'est du sérieux !
tu as une idée du couple maxi que tu auras ? à quel régime ?


----------



## °GREGZILLA° (Aug 30, 2004)

merci les mecs salut import madness tu vas bien?

je ne serais pas te dire le couple meme plus ou moin sorry :runaway:


----------



## import madness (Jun 2, 2007)

oui merci en forme



Eikichi said:


> C'est abusé... Luxembourgeois, Québecois, Belges... y a pas de Français ici :chuckle:
> 
> Belle caisse Patsky & beau rebuild Gregzilla :thumbsup:


Réclamation siouplé...Patsky est Quebecois et moi chuis bien Francais immigré au Quebec tabarnak!!lol

France riprisente!!!

bon puis pour la présentation de ma Sky R32 ce sera une courte vidéo

http://www.canadiandrifting.com/Vid...d/479/Benjamin-Boffard-White-R32-Skyline.aspx

désolé si c'est court et que c'est pas digne du D1 mais j'ai commencé y'a a peine un an...alors hein....

une tite de drag aussi...
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=q7yRHo4CbiE


----------



## patsky*32 (Dec 4, 2007)

import madness said:


> oui merci en forme
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et Tabarnak tu parle francais Quebecois toi aussi :runaway:


----------



## Hazardous (Nov 30, 2007)

Frenchie said:


> Désolé de venir m'immiscer dans votre partie "privé" du forum :nervous: d'autant que je n'ai pas (encore) de GT-R à vous montrer...
> ce sera pour le mois de mai prochain seulement
> 
> En attendant, une petite photo de ma monture actuelle, une Ford Mustang GT-CS de 2007.
> ...



Oui, désolé pour bousculer dans. :nervous: Pas mal Frenchie!


----------



## zinc28 (Feb 24, 2005)

Eikichi said:


> C'est abusé... Luxembourgeois, Québecois, Belges... y a pas de Français ici :chuckle:


Si si il y en a 

Je m'appelle Jean-Christian, j'ai 23ans et je suis de Chartres (28)

Je suis inscrit depuis début 2005 sur le forum et bon je n'ai jamais eu l'occaz et surtout "l'utilité" de poster des messages.
L'anglais n'est pas le souci

La petite raison est que je suis encore étudiant (ingénieur motoriste, après avoir fait un BTS MCI) et n'ayant pas de joli RB26 dans le garage j'ai préféré me taire....

Anyway, I am here reading a lot of post on the forum every day for a long time now, and it is such a very good forum. Just continu like that.

Donc voila, je croyais attendre d'être de l'autre coté de la terre et vous présenter des photos de ma belle pour ce premier post, mais il n'en n'ai rien lol.

Ca viendra un jour, j'ai deja le gsxr à m'occuper pour l'instant et pour un étudiant c'est amplement suffisant^^

so hello everybody, I'm so happy to write my first message


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Bienvenue à toi JC  (dsl ton nom est trop long a taper :chuckle: )


----------



## GTR-guy (Feb 13, 2006)

Je vient juste d'acheter cette R33 Nissan Skyline GT-R V-spec! Je vais en prendre possession dans quelques semaines. J'ai tres hate!


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Très beau char!!!


----------



## BULL2006 (Aug 29, 2008)

WAOUW FELICITATIONS !! elle est superbe ! vivement que tu nous donnes tes impressions :thumbsup:


----------



## canaille (Nov 15, 2007)

Eikichi > Tu as fait des photos en RP, tu y es souvent ?


----------



## GT-R Creations. (Nov 27, 2008)

Je connais la R32 quebecoise en blanc; je l'ai vu sur MagicManu >>> Tuning Virtuel - Virtual Tuning - V-Tuning <<<. En tous cas, heureux de voir des francos avec une sky !!!


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

canaille said:


> Eikichi > Tu as fait des photos en RP, tu y es souvent ?


Je devais en fair le mois dernier mais pas eu le tps.
Je rentre pour Noel donc j'en ferai et serai en RP


----------



## canaille (Nov 15, 2007)

Si tu y es avec ta GT-R, envoies moi un MP si possible, je serai heureux de voir ton godzilla


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

canaille said:


> Si tu y es avec ta GT-R, envoies moi un MP si possible, je serai heureux de voir ton godzilla


pervert va... :nervous:


----------



## import madness (Jun 2, 2007)

et voici mon nouveau bébé..

là elle est au chaud en attendant le printemps prochain pour des photos bien plus belles...midnight purple...hehe







GTRCREATION tu parles de qui?


----------



## GT-R Creations. (Nov 27, 2008)

Je parlais de la r32 ke j'ai deja vu sur un forum de tuning virtuel anglais mais aussi ke c'etait kool de voir des francais rouler en skyline


----------



## ben25 (Nov 12, 2008)

Salut les frenchies, ça fait plaisir de pouvoir parler français sur se forum.

Bon alors moi c'est Ben, j'habite dans l'Est de la France, j'ai 23 ans, et après avoir crasché mon ITR dans des Sapins, j'ai décidé de passer a plus gros.

Alors le week end dernier j'ai rien trouver de mieux que d'aller en Angleterre et d'acheter une 32 GTR.

En premier voilà comment mon ITR à finie ...





Allé on passe à autre chose et ...

voilà alors pour la semaine j'ai ma petite 306, elle m'est fidèle depuis 4ans maintenant  



Bon je sens que je vous ai soulé avec mes voitures de gay alors .....
Voilà la bête : 








Et là c'est dimanche avec la 34 d'un pote :





Et le mieux c'est quand même ça : 



eh oui comme vous le voyez elle est pas tout a fait full stock ... lol

Voilà voilà j'ai fini.


----------



## GT-R Creations. (Nov 27, 2008)

Oula desole pour la integra l'amie, mais tu l'as bien remplace donc c'est deja sa lool


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

tu comptes limatriculer en france?


----------



## ben25 (Nov 12, 2008)

Elle est immatriculée en France la semaine prochaine !
Voilà, j'ai hâte !


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Bon courage avec tous les radars lol  :nervous:


----------



## ben25 (Nov 12, 2008)

Au dessus de 250km/h ils sont pas fiables ... nickel !! :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## GT-R Creations. (Nov 27, 2008)

Ouais mais tu monteras jamais jusque la hein......


----------



## import madness (Jun 2, 2007)

tu es en train de dire que tu as homologué et immatriculé en france une skyline GTR plutot modifiée en 2semaines??meme 3 peu importe mais dans un delai aussi court?


----------



## ben25 (Nov 12, 2008)

En tout est pour tout ce sera fait en moins d'un mois OUI .

Là elle est en train d'y passer j'en saurais plus cette semaine.


----------



## import madness (Jun 2, 2007)

tu passes par qui pour l'homologuer??


----------



## ben25 (Nov 12, 2008)

ah bah ça on a tous nos pti secret. C'est un info que je communiquerai pas dsl.


----------



## import madness (Jun 2, 2007)

ah bon?....et pourquoi donc??tu as des choses a cacher???
qu'est ce que ça fait de dire par quelle façon tu as procédé??ou par quelle entreprise tu es passé pour le dossier d'homologation...


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Pq j pense pa k'il y est une skyline homologué en france "clean" y a tjs du piston ou des relation ou j c pa koi
mm pr xl garage j'ai lu (apres j c pa si c vrai ou pa) ke c par des relations oci


----------



## ben25 (Nov 12, 2008)

Après sincerement moi tant que j'ai une facture prouvant la transaction via une société plus une CG française ça me va ....

Le reste je ne veux pas le savoir. Ca me regarde pas, chacun son truc.


----------



## mabuse (Mar 19, 2008)

Hello les Frenchies et les Franco-phones !!

C'est clair que c'est bien de retrouver une partie Française sur ce magnifique forum.
C'est même par là que j'ai acheté ma GTR en avril 2008, et j'essaye de l'homologuer par mes propres moyen, mais bon je prends surtout mon temps.... car elle ne l'est toujours pas encore....

Place à quelques photos :









































Pour le moment le projet à été de remettre la voiture 100% d'origine, 
pour une homologation plus simple (du moins j'espère). 
Sauf que là mon dernier problème c'est mon garage, j'ai descendu la GTR dans mon nouveau garage avec du mal on a du s'y mettre à 3 pour soulever pour ne pas accrocher plus... 
Ce week end je pensais pouvoir la rehausser un peu, mais moralité non mes amortos ne sont pas réglable en hauteur, donc il va falloir changé çà....
Il me reste aussi a changer mon comodo de phare et aussi le relais des pleins phares et après je suis bon :thumbsup:

et çà c'est mon ex ;


----------



## import madness (Jun 2, 2007)

salut mabuse!!! bienvenue ici!!:thumbsup:



Eikichi said:


> Pq j pense pa k'il y est une skyline homologué en france "clean" y a tjs du piston ou des relation ou j c pa koi
> mm pr xl garage j'ai lu (apres j c pa si c vrai ou pa) ke c par des relations oci


oui c'est ce que je me dis aussi c'est pas pour aller le balancer a la drire bien sur je m'en fous et serais content pour lui si/quand elle va etre homologuée..c'est juste qu'étant donné les tests de nos organismes d'homologation qui sont réputé pour pas etre les plus cools,je suis surpris qu'ne voiture modifiée d'environ 500hp puisse passer sans plus de soucis que ça...!!

c'est pour ça que si tu passes par une entreprise je serais intéressé a savoir qui c'est pour éventuellement y faire appel si je décide de rentrer en france...


----------



## ben25 (Nov 12, 2008)

mabuse said:


> Hello les Frenchies et les Franco-phones !!
> et çà c'est mon ex ;



Héhé cette ex me rappel des souvenir, cette déco était tout simplement incroyable !!!!! :clap::clap:

Bel achat copain de 32GTR


----------



## mabuse (Mar 19, 2008)

import madness said:


> c'est juste qu'étant donné les tests de nos organismes d'homologation qui sont réputé pour pas être les plus cools,je suis surpris qu'une voiture modifiée d'environ 500hp puisse passer sans plus de soucis que ça...!!
> 
> c'est pour ça que si tu passes par une entreprise je serais intéressé a savoir qui c'est pour éventuellement y faire appel si je décide de rentrer en france...


Pour l'homologation il existe plusieurs société, il y a certaines société qui ont leur piston et tant mieux pour elle (mais le hic, c'est que si la société ferme la carte grise risque aussi d'être compromise pour vis de forme).
Il existe des sociétés qui font çà toute l'année sur d'autres modèles, ils peuvent se pencher dessus à cas isolé mais là il faut débourser car c'est leur prix.

Le mieux est toujours de remettre sa voiture comme à l'origine, sauf certains points qui ne change pas forcement le verdict, comme les plaquettes de freins, tu peux très bien en mettre des plus performantes, tu peux aussi passer en étrier 8 pistons, en suspension sport (mais pas non plus circuit car là c'est un peu trop), mais pour le reste vaut mieux être d'origine. Un atout supplémentaire lorsqu'ils font leur test en roulage ils sont surpris que la voiture ne montent pas plus de 180 km/h et ils en sont bien plus content (je les comprends), bon certes après il suffit de debugger et c'est repartis.

Je vous tiendrai au courant de mon évolution si j'y arrive par mes propres moyen, si cela ne passe pas je retenterai par une société et dans le pire des cas elle sera soit mise en vente ou finira par faire uniquement du circuit.


----------



## mabuse (Mar 19, 2008)

ben25 said:


> Héhé cette ex me rappel des souvenir, cette déco était tout simplement incroyable !!!!! :clap::clap:
> 
> Bel achat copain de 32GTR


Ah on a peu d'être du se croiser si elle te rappel des souvenirs ?


----------



## ben25 (Nov 12, 2008)

Tu l'a fait prépa chez will c'est ça ? non ?


----------



## ben25 (Nov 12, 2008)

mabuse said:


> Pour l'homologation il existe plusieurs société, il y a certaines société qui ont leur piston et tant mieux pour elle (mais le hic, c'est que si la société ferme la carte grise risque aussi d'être compromise pour vis de forme).


là tu fait référence a Japancar en Suisse qui à fermé et où les CG de plusieurs proprio ont été annulées ... Mais bon Japancar avait produit "apparemment des faux papiers carrément ..." et ils ont été jugés pour ça.

Donc entre "du piston" et produire des faux ... il y a quand même un fossé moi je crois en mon homologation en 15jours. L'avenir nous le dira. En tout cass je serais le premier a te félicité quand tu aura ta CG française obtenue en solo.


----------



## mabuse (Mar 19, 2008)

ben25 said:


> Tu l'a fait prépa chez will c'est ça ? non ?


Oui je l'ai préparé avec Will chez lui :chuckle:

Donc tu as vu la voiture là bas, si c'était un week end lors de la préparation je devais surement etre là, car j'ai un peu squatter chez lui à ce moment !!

Quoi que là çà arrive encore un peu mais pour une AE86 d'un ami


----------



## mabuse (Mar 19, 2008)

ben25 said:


> là tu fait référence a Japancar en Suisse qui à fermé et où les CG de plusieurs proprio ont été annulées ...


Non je ne fait pas référence à eux, mais bon je ne veux pas polémiqué sur la société, si cela se trouve je me trompe dans mes pensés et ma façon de voir...



ben25 said:


> En tout cass je serais le premier a te félicité quand tu aura ta CG française obtenue en solo.


Oui mais en tout cas c'est pas pour tout de suite.
Mais bon sans rien caché j'ai normalement un petit piston, mais faut pas non plus que je traine sinon je ne l'aurai peu etre plus.
Mais bon malgrès mon petit piston, je veux faire les choses dans les normes,
en tout cas si ton homologation marche en 15 jours il faudrat que tu m'expliques quelques petits truc par MP. 
Car un rendez vous à l'UTAC c'est 2 mois d'attente environ....


----------



## ben25 (Nov 12, 2008)

mabuse said:


> Oui je l'ai préparé avec Will chez lui :chuckle:
> 
> Donc tu as vu la voiture là bas, si c'était un week end lors de la préparation je devais surement etre là, car j'ai un peu squatter chez lui à ce moment !!
> 
> Quoi que là çà arrive encore un peu mais pour une AE86 d'un ami


en fait un pote a moi avait une 13 aussi et elle est passé un moment par chez Will, et c'est mon pote qui avait vu la tienne là bas et il était fan il m'avais envoyé tout plein de photo de l'ex-tienne c'est pour ça qu'elle me disait qqch, malheureusement je l'ai jamais vu en vrai.
Mais on se croisera peut-être un de ses 4 avec nos deux 32 GTR en plaque FR  ...


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

C'est qui Will?

Will Smith?
Will & Grace?
Arnold & Will


----------



## mabuse (Mar 19, 2008)

Eikichi said:


> C'est qui Will?
> 
> Will Smith?
> Will & Grace?
> Arnold & Will


C'est William Saurain et la vie prends toutes sa valeur 
William Saurin et la vie prend toute sa saveur

En fait Will est un préparateur et garagiste toute marque situé à proximité de Nevers Magny Cours spécialisé sur la préparation de voiture d'origine japonaise. C'est l'un des garages plus connaisseurs en france de 200sx S13 et S14 et de Sky (RB20DET, RB25DET et RB26DETT du moins quand je descendrais avec ma voiture pour qu'il la dessose pour s'amuser ).
voilà son site qui n'est pas très à jours lol :
W-autosport

Il est par ailleur pilote de drift en R33 et il est le vice président de la French Drift Community (association de drift).
Le blog du drift un vrai site est en cours de réalisation en ce moment. Par rapport à cette association j'en suis également le trésorier


----------



## ben25 (Nov 12, 2008)

Tout est dit :bowdown1:


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

aaaaahhhhhhhhh ok mici 

J'metais intéressé au drift y a klk années qd javai ma gts25t et que Julian Smith s'occupait d'elle :chuckle:

Vous avez des evenements en RP?


----------



## ben25 (Nov 12, 2008)

j'peux pas t'aider, j'suis pas de la RP ...


----------



## mabuse (Mar 19, 2008)

Eikichi said:


> aaaaahhhhhhhhh ok mici
> 
> J'metais intéressé au drift y a klk années qd javai ma gts25t et que Julian Smith s'occupait d'elle :chuckle:
> 
> Vous avez des evenements en RP?


On devrait en avoir quelques un en milieu d'année à environ 70 km de Paris


----------



## import madness (Jun 2, 2007)

mabuse said:


> Non je ne fait pas référence à eux, mais bon je ne veux pas polémiqué sur la société, si cela se trouve je me trompe dans mes pensés et ma façon de voir...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


c'est ça que je voulais dire aussi...etant donné notre super aministration c'est vite!
tk la 32 gtr c'est vraiment une voiture que j'oublierais pas de sitôt...avec les routes et les circuits qu'on a...!


----------



## ben25 (Nov 12, 2008)

J'avais oublié de vous montrer la petite photo du week-end !










C'est tout beau non ? :smokin:


----------



## chris gtr bnr32 (Apr 16, 2008)

salut a tous les franco :sadwavey:
moi c ets christophe 24ans de belgique carrossier de metier et je possede une R32 GTR pack Nismo
niveau modifs pas grand chose,suspension kayaba r reglable en dureter avec ressort cusco,jante 18',feux arriere a leds,ligne invidia,decata,admission apexi,embrayage bidisque nismo.
a venir: apexi power fc +remapp et tout le tralala pour lui faire sortir 400cv
que dire sinon une gtr c est de la balle!!!


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Tiens chuis allé manger chez Leon y klk jours lol  :chuckle:

Bienvenue et congrats pour ta voiture, très très jolie


----------



## com-R (Oct 29, 2008)

mabuse said:


> C'est William Saurain et la vie prends toutes sa valeur
> William Saurin et la vie prend toute sa saveur
> 
> En fait Will est un préparateur et garagiste toute marque situé à proximité de Nevers Magny Cours spécialisé sur la préparation de voiture d'origine japonaise. C'est l'un des garages plus connaisseurs en france de 200sx S13 et S14 et de Sky (RB20DET, RB25DET et RB26DETT du moins quand je descendrais avec ma voiture pour qu'il la dessose pour s'amuser ).
> ...


hey ce will et la FDC son partout :clap: c'est super de voir des personnes d'autres forum ici  , (moi c'est cominou sur les forum FDC et RAJ )

will c'est une pilote comme sa :thumbsup:


----------



## Livercrack (Jan 21, 2009)

*slt*

slt moi c'est jeremy
24 ans
cordonnier 
passioné de voiture 
voici mon GTR 34 de 2001


----------



## mabuse (Mar 19, 2008)

Hello,

content de te retrouver ici


----------



## Livercrack (Jan 21, 2009)

*slt*

slt comment fait on pour afficher les photos ?
Merci 
tu en ais ou au niveau de l'homologation?


----------



## mabuse (Mar 19, 2008)

Dans ta boite de réponse au poste tu as une icone de carte postal avec une jolie montagne, tu cliques dessus et tu rentres l'adresse du lieu où elle est hébergé sans mettre les balises.
Sinon

















Pour mon homologation toujours en cours et toi ?
Tu avais pas eu des soucy de moteurs ?


----------



## Livercrack (Jan 21, 2009)

*slt*

si en repartant de chez nissan je suis tomber en panne sur la route grosse fumée blanche


----------



## canaille (Nov 15, 2007)

Jolie


----------



## nx-r (Feb 1, 2009)

salut a tous, 

je me presente, didier 37 ans, francais resident en espagne depuis 2005 .

j'ai la chance d'etre proprietaire de skyline depuis 2004 ,
j'ai commence par une r33gtrv-spec de 95 que j'ai ete le premier a homologuer en espagne ( a ce jour c'est toujours la seul), je l'ai revendue depuis , maintenant je roule avec une r32 gtr de + de 500cv en cours de remontage.

j'ai egalement demmare une activite d'importation de skyline , a la demande de quelques passiones espagnol.

presentation de mon ancienne et de la nouvelle.

je vous presente tout dabord ma premiere skyline gtr r33 v-spec 




la deuxiemme, une r32 gtr de 513cv, apres de nombreux frais de remise en etat et de modification chassis , j'ai casse le moteur en septembre 2008 suite a une erreur du preparateur, j'ai donc rachete un nouveau moteur et decide de le refaire forgee et equilibree pour tenir +600cv.

les Modifs Moteur:

moteur rb26 de r32 avec pistons forgee 86,5mm

vilbrequin et bielle equilibree avec vis ARP

pompe a huile GREDDY

pompe a eau nismo n1

coussinet renforcee ACL

carter cloisonne TOMEI

joint de culasse / collecteur admission, echappement metal TOMEI

arbre a came TOMEI pon cam type B 264 in ex 9,15mm

bougie iridium 8

restricteur d'huile TOMEI

radiateur et rellocalisation filtre a huile GREDDY 

injecteur nismo 600cc

regulateur nismo 

2 turbo GREDDY T517Z 

Turbo elbow GREDDY

downpipe AM

ligne fujistsubo legalis ( street) / japspeed ( circuit)

bobine d'allumage renforce SPLITFIRE

oil catch tank alu AUTOSELECT 

Blow off valve GREDDY 

radiateur aluminium 40mm japspeed

embrayage racing ORC 2 disques avec volant allege.

Chassis:

freins avant 330x32 sur etrier 6 pistons XYZ racing

freins arriere standard 296x18 sur etrier 2 pistons plaquettes APP 

kit complet durite aviation APP

amortisseur reglable en hauteur special circuit JC MAGIC

bras superieur reglables KTS

differentiel NISMO 1,5

jantes AVS model T7 en 17x9 , pneus yokohama advan neova en 245/45/17 au 4 roues.

electronique.

ECU HKS F-CON vPRO gold 3.1 avec MAP sensor ( supression debimetre)

turbo timer blitz

Boost controller GREDDY profecB

greddy link 

mano greddy electronique a memoire temp eau , temp huile, pression d'huile, pression turbo.

Exterieur:

clignotant blanc D speed

baguette de capot NISMO

naca duct NISMO N1


la voiture est toujours en cours de remontage, elle devrai etre termine d'ici fin janvier.

mon ancien moteur:







mon nouveau moteur :


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Bienvenue Didier
Tu vas voir c'est plus serieux que sur jpcar :chuckle:
Enfin sur le forum ppal pas la section française


----------



## mabuse (Mar 19, 2008)

Bienvenu parmis nous



Eikichi said:


> Enfin sur le forum ppal pas la section française


----------



## nx-r (Feb 1, 2009)

Eikichi said:


> Bienvenue Didier
> Tu vas voir c'est plus serieux que sur jpcar :chuckle:
> Enfin sur le forum ppal pas la section française


merci,

c'est clair que sur jpcar y'a du boulet, je n'y vais plus d'ailleurs , j'etait membre depuis 2004 de skylineowners forum , mais j'avais envie de decouvrir gtroc.

je vois que tu roule en r33 endless-r, moi je n'ai pas eu la chance d'en acheter une , mais parcontre j'ai recupere le moteur, en effet mon nouveau block vient de la r32 gtr demo car endless-r qui as malheuresement ete gravement accidente lors de sa livraison en UK, c'est dommage car elle etait magnifique.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Je vais faire gaffe a ce que je dis, mais l'autre forum que t'as cité fai un peu boulet aussi comparé a ici. Bonne ambience, mais sur le GTROC c'est plus professionnel.
Ah oui la R32 de l'Osaka Auto Messe de 2008, j'etais presque sur le point de l'acheter :chairshot
Si t'as acheter le RB, tu dois connaitre Rick, c'est un pote a moi 
Sympa, qui m'as tjs aider qd j'avais des pbm avec ma caisse :thumbsup:


----------



## import madness (Jun 2, 2007)

salut nx-r bienvenue ici!!


----------



## nx-r (Feb 1, 2009)

Livercrack said:


> si en repartant de chez nissan je suis tomber en panne sur la route grosse fumée blanche



Remarque si il a ete prepare chez PT comme le mien cela ne m'etonne pas.

Des bon a rien. :chairshot


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

PT?


----------



## nx-r (Feb 1, 2009)

Eikichi said:


> PT?



perfect touch , si je te montre les photos du moteur prepare apres 5000km tu va pas le croire.

Pour le suivant j'ai fait apelle a RK tuning, le travaille n'est pas le meme.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

hhhhmmmm tu l'as fait qd chez PT?


----------



## nx-r (Feb 1, 2009)

Eikichi said:


> hhhhmmmm tu l'as fait qd chez PT?


l'annee derniere , la voiture m'a ete livre en fevrier , cela a ete fait par l'intermediaire de OZ de harlow Jap Auto avec qui je travaille , le moteur soit disant de 50000km acheter par harlow a RB motorsport , puis envoyer chez perfect touch , rafraichis par claudio je crois , et l'ecu HKS mappe par TR.

resultat des courses, apres 5000km , probleme de bruit sur le haut moteur, demontage complet du moteur par mon specialiste anglais en espagne, resultat des courses, un block fendue , le pistons n06 qui avait dimimuer de 5 mm , et le cylindre qui comportait des trace de chauffe et d'usure tres prononce, le carter d'huile dans un etat lamantable ( tres sale) , la moitier des vis pas serre comme il le fallais, bref, en travaille de merde.

forcement tout le monde se renvoie la balle, donc , Harlow ma fait un prix speciale ( 1900 euros) sur le moteur de la demo car endless qu'il venait d'acheter , ont la fait faire chez RK , qui me la envoyer par pallette en espagne, et il est clair que le travaille fait soigne.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

ok, c'est la periode ou Rob est parti de chez PT et que la qualité du taf a baissé.
J'ai entendu plein de bonnes choses sur Ron et je compte le voir at some point


----------



## nx-r (Feb 1, 2009)

suite du projet, 

apres quelques galere a trouver un outil pour aligner l'embrayage ORC , le bas moteur va enfin etre installer dans le berceau.

la culasse et le reste sera monte une fois le bloque en place , c'est plus facile et surtout moins lourd.



le specialiste en plein travaille.











l'embrayage ORC double disque.


----------



## arnaud (Jul 12, 2008)

*r32 gtr*

trés beau moteur,ça va marché


----------



## Platinat (Dec 25, 2008)

Bonjour les amis francophones.

Je voudrais vous demander si qqn a déjà passé le test pollution Euro1 avec la RB26 pour l'homologation?
Je dois faire ce test pour ma r32 et ce serait cool d'avoir des feedbacks à ce sujet, vu le tarif du test... (réussi à l'aise? de justesse? faut refaire une reprog?)

Merci!


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Tu devrais creer un nouveau thread tu auras plus de chance d'avoir des reponses


----------



## canaille (Nov 15, 2007)

Un essai Euro1 pour une homolo en France ?

Tu dois passer une pollu simplifiée normalement, et ça passe d'origine !


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

Quelqu'un pourrait me faire un retour sur un test pollution euro 2 pour un RB26DETT ?
S'il faut ajouter un cat' ou faire une reprog ?

Histoire de savoir s'il faudra commander qqes pièces pour passer le test.


----------



## denver (Mar 17, 2008)

Bonjour les francophones,

je suis proprio d'une skyline R33 GTS-t en cours de prepa à 500hp, et j'habite à côté de disney resort

je post des photos le plus vite possible

vraiment mortelle la ENDLESS


----------



## bimeur (Mar 17, 2009)

salut a tous

petit frenchie inscrit depuis peu,sur les conseils de eikichi

d'ailleurs toi,je reconnais bien la cours des photos,tu te souviendras de moi quand je te dirais que tu as au moins eu un injecteur a moi  

peut-etre un jour en GTR,si madame veut bien :bawling:


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

bimeur said:


> salut a tous
> 
> petit frenchie inscrit depuis peu,sur les conseils de eikichi
> 
> ...


MA POULE!!!!!!!!! :clap::thumbsup:

Au fait, peut etre que je vais revendre ma Endless, tu la veux?


----------



## bimeur (Mar 17, 2009)

si t'arrives a faire comprendre a madame que la GTR n'est ps une Nissan ^^

elle est OK pour que je m'achete une LanEvo,mais plus de Nissan :chairshot


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

pkoi?


----------



## bimeur (Mar 17, 2009)

ptetre parce que j'ai peter mon 1er ca18det,qu'ensuite j'ai casser la A/T de ma 2e s13,et qu'ensuite j'ai planter ma 1ere s13,avec le bloc de la A/T dans un mur 

pour elle,nissan me porte la poisse :bawling:


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

pa les rb


----------



## Livercrack (Jan 21, 2009)

*PERFECT TOUCH*

Que pensez vous de Perfect Touch?


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Pour faire quoi
Il y a des avis mixtes ici sur le forum, bonnes et mvse experience, fait une recherche pour PT ou Perfect Touch sur le forum

En tout cas moi je vais aller chez TR Racing (Rob qui etait chez PT y a klk années)


----------



## Livercrack (Jan 21, 2009)

*RE*

C'est dans quelle quoi de l'angleterre TR racing 
tu as leur adresse?


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Ils sont dans la meme région.
TR Racing va s'oqp du servicing de ma Endless et par la suite vont la dyno
Sinon RK Tuning est bien aussi

TR Racing.co.uk


----------



## romITR (Feb 12, 2009)

Bonsoir tout le monde !!

Je décide enfin de faire ma présentation sur ce forum après plusieur mois de recherche en sous-marin 

Moi c'est Romain dit "romITR" sur le net, 25ans et dépuis 1an et demi roule en RX-7 FD3s enfin jusqu'à demain 10H30 car elle est vendu ...

Mais bon si tout se passe comme prévu je serais Mercredi au alentour de Londres pour récupérer ma 1ère GTR-33 !!

J'étais plutôt partie sur la GTR-34 mais bon le budget est un peu cour pour cette année et puis comme je souhaite avoir chacune des versions de GTR autant garder la 34 pour la fin !! 

Alors à très vite sur vos routes 

Romain


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Bienvenue à toi Romain 
Félicitations à ta future BCNR33, n'oublie pas de poster des photos quand tu l'auras

Si tu vas dans le centre de Londres pour la chercher n'oublie pas de payer ta "Congestion Charge" et fait gaffe aux radars fix, cameras aux feux rouge et les radars de vitesse estimée sur autoroute 

Davy


----------



## p1k4mp3 (May 24, 2009)

salut tout le monde!
et oui, recent venu. lol
moi c'est joao silva, portugais de nationalité mais habitant en suisse!
ancien proprietaire d'une r33 gts boite auto, je roule en ce moment en bmw 123d coupé, mais je veux très bientot m'acquerir une r33 gtr si possible en v-spec!
alors si vous savez de qq chose en europe, n'hesitez pas, meme une r33 gtr.
le plus important c'est qu'elle soit en max d'origine!
sinon apart ca, je peux dire que j'ai fais un tour avec Mr. ben25 et ca tire monstrueusement tout simplement(faut voir les 450ch pour 1300kg)!
j'ai aussi fais un tour dans une r33 gtr v-spec éstimé de 450ch
bon, à plus et tout de bon


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Bienvenue a toi Joao 
Bonne chance dans ta recherche de R33


Au fait, tous les newbies doivent mettre des photos de leur voiture


----------



## p1k4mp3 (May 24, 2009)

voilà ma voiture
















et mnt 2 voitures que j'ai failli acheté:


----------



## LMFRACING (Jul 1, 2002)

Eikichi said:


> OK, vu que je suis le seul membre Français


Ah bon ?


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

LMFRACING said:


> Ah bon ?


A l'epoque tu ne postais plus beaucoup


----------



## p1k4mp3 (May 24, 2009)

Eikichi said:


> Bienvenue à toi Romain
> Félicitations à ta future BCNR33, n'oublie pas de poster des photos quand tu l'auras
> 
> Si tu vas dans le centre de Londres pour la chercher n'oublie pas de payer ta "Congestion Charge" et fait gaffe aux radars fix, cameras aux feux rouge et les radars de vitesse estimée sur autoroute
> ...


combien est le montant pour la Congestion Charge et à quoi ça sert exactement?


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

p1k4mp3 said:


> combien est le montant pour la Congestion Charge et à quoi ça sert exactement?


Congestion Charging | Transport for London

£8 du Lundi au Vendredi pendant les heures de travail


----------



## romITR (Feb 12, 2009)

Salut tout le monde !!

Désolé car je n'ai pas encore fait la présentaton de la 33 mais plus de connection chez moi donc uniquement possible au boulo et peu de temps pour le faire mais ça devrait s'arranger sous peu ... 

Mais je peu vous laisser un avis vite fait, J'ADORE LE CHASSIS !!!!

Sinon petite question à 2 balles,niveau filtres à huile connaissez vous les correspondances entre celui de la GTR33 et les autres Nissan?

Merci et à très vite pour une présentation digne de ce nom.

Romain


----------



## p1k4mp3 (May 24, 2009)

quand j'avais la gts, chez nissan il y en avais et à ce qu'il parais c'etais des filtres à peu près normaux


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Les enfants il faudrait creer un nouveau thread au lieu de faire du "off topic" dans un thread svp 


Filtre a huile
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/85816-oil-filter.html
part N°A5208 H8904 ou bien un filtre pour Micra


FAQ pour les newbies
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/68135-skyline-faq-new-users-look-here-first.html


----------



## romITR (Feb 12, 2009)

Eikichi said:


> Les enfants il faudrait creer un nouveau thread au lieu de faire du "off topic" dans un thread svp
> 
> 
> Filtre a huile
> ...


Merci pour les liens *Eikichi*:thumbsup:

Et désolé pour le HS ...


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

filtre a huile :  mecafilter
en bas de page tu trouveras la liste des voitures nissan compatibles ....

filtre à essence (ca peut toujours servir):  mecafilter
idem .... liste en bas de page


----------



## romITR (Feb 12, 2009)

wardiz said:


> filtre a huile :  mecafilter
> en bas de page tu trouveras la liste des voitures nissan compatibles ....
> 
> filtre à essence (ca peut toujours servir):  mecafilter
> idem .... liste en bas de page


Merci


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

romITR said:


> Merci pour les liens *Eikichi*:thumbsup:
> 
> Et désolé pour le HS ...


Y a pas de mal ma poule  :thumbsup:


----------



## ben25 (Nov 12, 2008)

Pis moi on m'oublie j'suis frenchy ! ou Froggy comme vous voulez !! 

Ma 32 GTR :


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Superbe voiture Ben 
Tu es en France ou en UK?


----------



## ben25 (Nov 12, 2008)

France France et homologuée france !


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

excellent !
t'as fais l'homologation toi meme ?
T'es dans quel coin ?


----------



## ben25 (Nov 12, 2008)

Je suis dans l'Est (besançon). L'homologation à été confiée a un pro.
Là elle est en peinture pour une complète, le moteur à été changé pour un qui a 45000km, les turbos HKS2510 sont neufs, l'embrayage triple disque est neuf. Elle est mappé à 1.3bar et elle est donnée pour 530cv.
Elle est normalement vendue aussi.  (Vive la crise :bawling


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Désolé d'entendre que tu dois la vendre.
Tu pourras tjs t'en acheter une autre quand la situation économique sera meilleur 
Quel tuner te l'a mapé?


----------



## ben25 (Nov 12, 2008)

Oui espérons ...
C'est tweeny Rob chez Perfect Touch qui a fait la map.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Hehe, t'as eu l'un des meilleurs tuner en UK 

C'est mon tuner actuel depuis qu'il a monté son propre business mnt.


----------



## Nico_r33 (Jun 21, 2009)

Salut à tous!! 

Encore un petit fenchise parmis vous

Nico 21 ans proprio d'une r33 homologuée (et oui) depuis 1 an et demi.

Je m'en sépart pour passé à une 32 GTR avec des Massive spec :thumbsup:


----------



## ben25 (Nov 12, 2008)

Salut Nico,
Achète la mienne elle est à vendre !!!


----------



## Nico_r33 (Jun 21, 2009)

Me tente pas ^^ Pas cher mon fils? 

En faite je cherche une auto de environ 600 Hp mais pas pour l'homologuée juste pour kiffer pendant 4 mois et au pire me faire prescrir une adresse au UK :nervous:

En tous cas elle vaut vraiment le coup mais je pensé qu'elle était vendu depuis un baille à un gars sur le forum skyline passion qui devait te la prendre après que tu ai changer tes turbals. J'espère que tu n'a pas trop galéré.


----------



## evo3 belgium (Jul 7, 2009)

salut a tous
je viens de belgique mais bon je parle le français comme vous
je pense avoir fait ma presentation en anglais dans la bonne section !! 
je suis posseseur d'une rs4 v6 bi mrc tuning UK 600hp
une m3 e46 380hp et une lancia delta integrale evo
j'ai eu un grave accident avec ma delta et ten qu'a faire ej viens trainer ici a la recherche d'une r32 gtr je pense que c la bonne denomination pour une skyline r32 avec moteur rb26 de la r34
j'aimerais une r32 avec quelques hp !! voir beaucoups de hp
merci a tous pour votre acceuil:clap: :clap:
en ce moment j'ai mis a vendre mon M3 et donc a la recherche d'une r32 avec des watts !!
je compte sur vous si jamais je vends la M3 pour me conseiller lors d'un futur achate d'une r32
merci 
@lex


----------



## evo3 belgium (Jul 7, 2009)

je viens de lire que les nouveaux doivent mettre des photos de leurs caisses et bien je commence !! 



















ma lancia delta integrale avant l'accident 










@t spa francorchamps



















apres le crash !! :bawling: :bawling: :bawling:


----------



## evo3 belgium (Jul 7, 2009)

mon M3 e46 pas si sotck que ca :chuckle:




























mon ancienne fiat uno de drag 



















fiat uno turbo 1600cc 300hp powered by rama racing italy









mon ex lancia delta integrale dragracing et slalom



















voila j'ai encore des autres auto et j'ai eu encore des autres caisses aussi violentes mais ej poste pas tout vous allez me prendre pour un myto voir un fou :smokin:
la je vais étre a la recherche d'une skyline R32 style drag 
niveau homologation ej m'en fou j'ai des plaques garages et donc je peux rouler avec presque tout :chuckle:


----------



## ben25 (Nov 12, 2008)

whaouuu j'espere que les passager (s'il y avait) n'ont pas eu de mal ... :nervous:

Sinon j'ai une 32 à vendre 

sinon sacrée collection !!!!!! dis moi ça donne quoi au 400m une fiat uno turbo ?

pour le drag j'te conseil ça : http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/1057525.htm


----------



## evo3 belgium (Jul 7, 2009)

merci ben c super cool et la lancia était en stationement !! heureusement pour moi :nervous:


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Salut et bienvenue a toi *evo3 belgium*, j'espere que tu trouveras ce que tu cherches sur le forum.


----------



## Jobi Joba (Apr 19, 2004)

C'est sympa comme tout l'ambiance par ici en ce moment! lol


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Jobi Joba said:


> C'est sympa comme tout l'ambiance par ici en ce moment! lol


Je n vois pas de quoi tu parles 
lol


----------



## johnjohn33 (Jul 21, 2009)

*voila la mienne ...GTR inside*

salut, a la communauté française , voila donc ma R33 GTR.


----------



## ben25 (Nov 12, 2008)

Magnifique cette 33 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: !! Prends en soin ! 
Et bon courage pour l'**** :chairshot


----------



## johnjohn33 (Jul 21, 2009)

merci , c'est en bonne voie pour le moment


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Salut John et bienvenue a toi
Belle BCNR33 :thumbsup:

C'est toi qui a discuter avec Leops33 qui veut s'importer une BNR34?


----------



## johnjohn33 (Jul 21, 2009)

salut eikichi, 

merci pour la voiture , en effet c'est moi qui connait Leops33 , on habite à quelques kms .


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Ah ok, je lui ai parlé hier car peut etre ma voiture l'interesserait 

Bon courage pour l'homologation et j'espere que tu es satisfaite de ta gtr, si tu as des questions n'hesite pas a poster


----------



## ben25 (Nov 12, 2008)

TU fait comment john pour l'**** ? XL ? AZ1 ? tout seul ?


----------



## johnjohn33 (Jul 21, 2009)

tout seul comme un grand


----------



## ben25 (Nov 12, 2008)

okok, bon courage pour la remise à l'état "stock" !


----------



## Nico_r33 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey john john!

Content de te voir ici ^^

Toujours aussi belle cette 33 vivement que l'on arrive à ce faire ce petit rasso


----------



## p1k4mp3 (May 24, 2009)

très belle ton R33!


----------



## ben25 (Nov 12, 2008)

p1k4mp3 said:


> très belle ton R33!


Dommage qu'il soit trop loin de chez toi pour aller l'essayer n'est-ce pas ??

p1k4mp3 : Le mec qui a essayé toutes les jap à vendre de suisse romande et de Franche-Comté, en faisant genre de vouloir les acheter. :lamer:


----------



## johnjohn33 (Jul 21, 2009)

hello Mr nico .
Et oui je suis la aussi .

Merci a tous pour vos commentaires.


----------



## p1k4mp3 (May 24, 2009)

ben25, d'abbord, j'ai possedé une gts-t r33! et bientot arrive ma r33 gtr v-spec.
après des skyline gtr j'ai essayé que 2 en passager, donc je sais pas pk tu te plainds?(peux etre parce que je t'ai pas acheté la skyline)?
HS ON
arretons de pourir ce topic de presentation, je respecte les autres donc j'aime qu'on me respecte!
HS OFF


----------



## canaille (Nov 15, 2007)

ça y est, la R33GTR de mon pote est homologuée 
Elle est chez Abbey pour un petit lifting


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

canaille said:


> ça y est, la R33GTR de mon pote est homologuée
> Elle est chez Abbey pour un petit lifting


Sweet, faudra poster des photos des que possible


----------



## ben25 (Nov 12, 2008)

canaille said:


> ça y est, la R33GTR de mon pote est homologuée
> Elle est chez Abbey pour un petit lifting


Yeahhhhhhh felicitation a lui ! ça fait plaisir !


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

Bonjour à vous et meilleurs voeux pour cette nouvelle année qui commence :wavey:

Jean-Yves... 32 ans, proprietaire d'une Evo VI ultra préparée pour la piste que je suis en train de vendre. je pense acheter une R34 GTR si possible V Spec et tenter l'homologation. je suis inscrit ici depuis longtemps et passe regulierement. 

mon Evo










































l'auto est bien partie pour etre vendue... je commence donc à loucher sur les R34 GTR... je connais un peu l'auto j'ai un amis qui en avais une et qui est membre ici... Maxi

si quelqu'un connait une belle R34 GTR à vendre qu'il me fasse signe :wavey:


----------



## ben25 (Nov 12, 2008)

Ouah super evo !
Bienvenue ici, je connais une 34GTR a vendre bientôt mais pour l'homologuation c'est mort car elle est prépa a mort et fait 700+ cv !
Bonne recherche ! 

(Les belles 34GTR a vendre ça manque pas en UK)


----------



## Jobi Joba (Apr 19, 2004)

JY qui craaaaaaaaque!! C'est bon ça!!!
Tu veux te lancer dans l'homolo! Quel homme! lol
Ici il y a qqun qui y est presque avec sa 34 GTR. Il l'a achetée chez JM Imports, là où j'ai pris ma 33.
Tu veux donc partir d'une base stock?


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

Jobi Joba said:


> JY qui craaaaaaaaque!! C'est bon ça!!!
> Tu veux te lancer dans l'homolo! Quel homme! lol
> Ici il y a qqun qui y est presque avec sa 34 GTR. Il l'a achetée chez JM Imports, là où j'ai pris ma 33.
> Tu veux donc partir d'une base stock?


oua t là toi! ah ben oui suis bete....:chuckle:

vi je craque... je partais sur une Z06 mais je vais etre trop juste en budget... donc je reviens à mon idée de départ... R34 GTR :smokin:

l'homologation ne me semble pas insurmontable... un amis a bien homologué son Evo 6 JDM il n'y a pas longtemps... c moi qui ai emmené son auto à la DRIRE, j'ai vus ce qu'il fallait prevoir et j'ai questionné l'inspecteur.... je ne vois pas pourquoi ça ne passerais pas... au pire je trouverais bien une solution du genre de la tienne...

pour la base meme prépa genre twin turbo GT2560 du moment que pas trop tape à l'oeil, et que je remet echappement origine et boite à air ça devrait le faire.... quitte à refaire une carto expres.... mon pote Guigui a attaqué de bosser sur la R34 jaune du Pascal que tu dois connaitre en RP... on est en plein dans la recherche info pour les 2 autos... ça devrait le faire... 

je vais faire une recherche sur JM Import... je connais pas...


----------



## Nico_r33 (Jun 21, 2009)

vraiment super ton evo pour une auto de piste elle est maxi propre ^^


----------



## romITR (Feb 12, 2009)

ben25 said:


> Ouah super evo !
> Bienvenue ici, je connais une 34GTR a vendre bientôt mais pour l'homologuation c'est mort car elle est prépa a mort et fait 700+ cv !
> Bonne recherche !
> 
> (Les belles 34GTR a vendre ça manque pas en UK)


Ben

Désolé pour le HS mais il a fini par remontée sa boite?


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

Jobi Joba said:


> JY qui craaaaaaaaque!! C'est bon ça!!!
> Tu veux te lancer dans l'homolo! Quel homme! lol
> Ici il y a qqun qui y est presque avec sa 34 GTR. Il l'a achetée chez JM Imports, là où j'ai pris ma 33.
> Tu veux donc partir d'une base stock?


Salut toi,

en fait c'est fini meme : carte grise

l'année s'est bien terminée en somme


----------



## Jobi Joba (Apr 19, 2004)

Félicitation Wardiz!

On va enfin pouvoir faire une sortie entre Sky blanches en idf!!

Visiblement tu n'as pas eu trop de mal en fait... Tu n'en as pas chié pour trouver un assureur ensuite?


----------



## romITR (Feb 12, 2009)

wardiz said:


> Salut toi,
> 
> en fait c'est fini meme : carte grise
> 
> l'année s'est bien terminée en somme


Félicitation wardiz !!!


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

le blog de Wardiz a finis de me decider...


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

salut,

merci 

non, le truc le plus chiant, c'était les phares avant, le reste ben y'avait pas gd chose a faire en fin de compte; une histoire de patience surtout, savoir ce qu'il fallait faire (papiers, démarches, etc etc); tout ou presque est sur le blog, faut bien tout lire.


non, l'assureur c'était simple; je suis tombé sur un type sympa qui était ok pour m'assurer en plaques anglaises pendant les 8 mois que ca a duré 



Jobi Joba said:


> Félicitation Wardiz!
> 
> On va enfin pouvoir faire une sortie entre Sky blanches en idf!!
> 
> Visiblement tu n'as pas eu trop de mal en fait... Tu n'en as pas chié pour trouver un assureur ensuite?


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

tiens moi au courant de tes démarches hein 



GT4 Addicted said:


> le blog de Wardiz a finis de me decider...


----------



## weskereric (Jan 24, 2009)

Bravo Wardizz pour ce que tu as fait et ce que tu partages, je suis importateur de supra, rx7 mais je suis tout d'abord un passionné qui profite à fond de sa supra sur circuit.
Grace à toi, le monde des Skyline s'étendra énormément en France, tu as fait un très beau geste qui est rare parmi les passionnés de ce genre de véhicule


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

Merci pour ton message 

C'était mon idée dés le début de tout mettre sur le net, les démarches que j'ai entrepris (et le reste), pour donner un coup de pouce a ceux qui hésitaient, tant on disait et lisait souvent que c'était impossible, et montrer aux autres que c'était possible.
En tant que particulier, et surtout passionné, je n'ai jamais compris ce qu'on avait a gagner en cachant la façon d'homologuer cette voiture ... Les passionnés de Mustang GT en France s'échangent plein d'info depuis longtemps sur les façons d'homologuer leurs voitures par exemple; je trouve ca bon esprit cette entre-aide. Il faut faire pareil avec les Skylines 



weskereric said:


> Bravo Wardizz pour ce que tu as fait et ce que tu partages, je suis importateur de supra, rx7 mais je suis tout d'abord un passionné qui profite à fond de sa supra sur circuit.
> Grace à toi, le monde des Skyline s'étendra énormément en France, tu as fait un très beau geste qui est rare parmi les passionnés de ce genre de véhicule


----------



## ben25 (Nov 12, 2008)

Fellicitation oui.

Je pense qu'il y a une raison simple a ce non-échange d'information : tout le business qu'il y a là derrière. 
Car quand on voit qu'une belle 34GTR coute 25000€ et qu'il suffit d'ajouter 2/2500€ de frais divers (drire/utac/CT/etc.) pour être road legal alors que certains importateur les proposent a 40000€ tout compris... On comprend mieux les enjeux de ses infos...

Merci a toi en tout cas pour tes petits reportages c'est vraiment une belle aventure et une grande satisfaction d'y arriver tout seul. (chose que je n'ai pas fait sur la première mais que je compte bien faire pour la suivante)


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

ce que tu dis est vrai du point de vue d'un professionnel ... mais pour un particulier, je ne vois aucune raison de ne pas partager.
Une belle R34 GTR il faut compter un peu plus que 25000 euros ceci dit .... tout dépend du kilométrage et de l'état général


----------



## ben25 (Nov 12, 2008)

Pour un particulier c'est pareil, en ses temps de crise, se faire un billet de 15000€ sur une auto ça donne envie...


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

ah moins de trouver un pigeon sans cerveau, je ne crois pas qu'une telle marge soit faisable ... la meilleur preuve c'est qu'aucun garage français a ce jour n'a revendiqué avoir homologué une R34 GTR, faute d'avoir trouver le pigeon pour sans doute ... 




ben25 said:


> Pour un particulier c'est pareil, en ses temps de crise, se faire un billet de 15000€ sur une auto ça donne envie...


----------



## weskereric (Jan 24, 2009)

Les particuliers, je pense que c'est pas principe d'exclusivité, ils ont acheté cette voiture pour etre seul à l'avoir, ce sont fait chier pour l'avoir, chacun a une mentalité différente.
Pour le commerde de r34gtr, c'est surtout du à 3 choses :
- Cout d'achat élevé
- Prix de vente élevé qui en découle
- Homologation la plus compliquée


----------



## romITR (Feb 12, 2009)

wardiz said:


> ah moins de trouver un pigeon sans cerveau, je ne crois pas qu'une telle marge soit faisable ... la meilleur preuve c'est qu'aucun garage français a ce jour n'a revendiqué avoir homologué une R34 GTR, faute d'avoir trouver le pigeon pour sans doute ...


Malheureusement pour eux, comme dans tout domaine, il y a ... 

J'en connais plusieurs qui ont payé leur GTR 32 ou 33 homologué plus de 20000€ ...


----------



## ben25 (Nov 12, 2008)

J'aimerais savoir si un membre aurait le manuel d'entretien en Français pour RB26, pour 32 33 ou 34 peu importe. C'est pour avoir les couples de serrage, les repères distri etc. pour mon mécano qui ne cause pas anglais.
Ça m'éviterais de tout lui traduire :chuckle: .

(mais je doute que cela existe...)


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

en français .... lol
sérieusement, ces manuels n'existent qu'en japonais et qu'en anglais .
Va falloir que ton mécano se mette a l'anglais on dirait


----------



## calibra83 (Sep 2, 2009)

salut moi c christopher j'ai une r34 gtr v spec, simpa le forum trés complet mais trés dur a lire! lol


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

une petite video pour vous faire entendre la melodie:

YouTube - Sortie Circuit GTTF 2009- Lurcy Levis - Burn Lancer Evo


----------



## Jobi Joba (Apr 19, 2004)

Calibra 83: tu tentes l'homolo aussi?


----------



## bout'ch (Jan 4, 2010)

voila la mienne, en cours d'homologation :thumbsup:


----------



## supraph (Oct 9, 2009)

ca fait plaisir de voir autant de belles caisses en France!

en esperant rencontrer certains d'entre vous.

calibra83 il faudra se voir stp, j'ai certaines choses a te demander sur la R34 GTR.
on fera un shooting a l'occas, je ramene ma nouvelle 33 ce week end.

a + ;-)


----------



## fabien38 (Mar 21, 2010)

salut un francais de plus ! j'ai pas encore de skyline mais je suis a la recherche je vien de vendre mon corrado et je recherche une R33 ou R34 ci quelqu'un vends ca qu'il fasse signe .je metrais bien des photos de mon corrado mais je galére un peu avec l'anglais et je comprend pas tout .


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

t'as une section vente sur ce forum, mais c'est en anglais 
y'a piston heads également


----------



## fabien38 (Mar 21, 2010)

*;*

oui j'ai regardé vite fait et il me semble que niveau tarif c'est plus interessent sur le forum que sur piston heads .


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

voici les premieres photos de ma R34 :thumbsup:


----------



## Jobi Joba (Apr 19, 2004)

Bof...c'est une R34 quoi...

LOL

Bisous JY!!


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

2 petites photos de dimanche soir avec les potos:



















MV Agusta F4 1000R


----------



## import madness (Jun 2, 2007)

Belle r34 uk specs!!
Ça bouge en France on dirait! Bravo a wardiz aussi pour son homologation et ses détails fort intéressants!


----------



## yanr32 (Oct 24, 2009)

salut a tous moi j'ai un r32 importa madness tu me connait via fdc je posterait eds tof de la bete plutard. ya quoi de bien en angleterre pour trouver des pieces occas ou neuve il me faut deja la boite de vitesse de gts pour passez en propul et je cherche aussi collecteursingle turbo different joint un pt6262r et encors 2 3 truc genre durite avia.

question con pour toi import je passe en mono tu cro il existe la downpipe qui par de l'elbow jusqu au decatpipe.


----------



## import madness (Jun 2, 2007)

Salut et bienvenu ici même si on se connait d'ailleurs :wavey:
pour les pièces je dirais qu'ici tu peux trouver tout ce que tu peux moyennant finances et quelques mots d'anglais!!
Tant qu'a y être pour commander ta boite commandes aussi un Carter d'huile de rb25!Zéro modifs et tu peux garder ton carter de 26 intact avec le diff et tout..

Pour ton passage en single ce que tu cherches c'est l'echappement de la wastegate connu aussi sous le nom de screamer pipe,maintenant a le trouver je dirais que seuls les gros kits complets sont en principe vendus avec puisque spécifiques au collecteurs ou la wastegate vient se fixer....
Maintenant peut être qu'en cherchant bien tu trouvera juste l'ensemble collecteur/screamer pipe...doit quand même y avoir moyen de détailler ça!
Mais chuis pas un pro en la matière, peut être d'autres avis t'eclaireront sur le sujet!

Par contre le rapport de moi a la question con peut être un peu soumis a interprétation! J'espère que c'est pas le cas et pas non plus en rapport avec le "fan club" que je dois avoir sur L'autre forum.... :chuckle:


----------

